# Quarantine Tank Setup



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 10gal tank set up as a quarantine tank. It has a small filter, melafix, aquarium salt and cycled water from another tank. I am not sure if I should put a sandstone in. I have a RBP in right now trying to heal from an attack. He is looking good but hanging at the top, should I be concerned? I already lost one due to this brawl and really dont want to lose another. Any advice is appreciated. Pics up as soon as I can locate my camera.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You can't really have "cycled water" since nitrifying bacteria don't hang out in the water column. You can fill the quarantine tank with water from the main tank to make the transition easier on the fish, but what you really need on the quarantince tank is an established filter. As long as the filter is established, it sounds like you have a good start... not sure what you mean with the sandstone tho.

All I can really recommend at this point is salt and raising the temp to around 84f, I can maybe tell you more when I see what the fish looks like.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

I didnt know that a "cycled" filter was so important. The filter is pretty new I used it once before when I transferred them to another tank but thats it. Here are some pics for you I just took them. You can see his fin is missing and a good chunk as well. What can and should I do about the filter being so unused? I really dont want to lose another!! I thought maybe a sandstone would be helpful or couldn't hurt.


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

having trouble uploading pics.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you could remove some of the bio media from the filter on the main tank and put it into the filter on the quarantine tank, that should take care of it, but you should keep a really close eye on the ammonia and nitrite levels in that 10 gallon, there's not much room for error in a small tank like that.

I still have no idea what you are talking about with the sandstone....


----------



## hisfrugalness420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot, your advice has been really helpful. I really appreciate it. This is my first showl. I've had them since they were silver dollar size and its been about 1 1/2 years and this has never happened. I only have four and lost one I would hate to lose another and have half my P's die in one move. Thanks again, I will take from the big one and add to the small but little by little checking parameters.


----------

